# Deacons (OPC)



## Andrew P.C. (Feb 26, 2017)

In the BCO for the OPC, there are two different words used for the beliefs or faith of elders and deacons. In Chapter 10.2, it says elders should be "sound" in the faith. In Chapter 11.2, it says the deacon should be of "great" faith. What is the difference, if any? Is great in opposition to weak? Or is it a sign of someone who has been in the faith for quite some time?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 27, 2017)

1Tim.3:13 speaks of quality deacons having "great boldness in the faith that is in Christ Jesus."

In Titus 1:13 and 2:2, the first case soon after a listing of the qualities of overseers (elders), the importance of being "sound in faith" is mentioned. And surely, even if the call to soundness is general, it must then specifically apply to the elders.

So, the language is different because the descriptions are intended to be strict to Scripture.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Feb 28, 2017)

Contra_Mundum said:


> 1Tim.3:13 speaks of quality deacons having "great boldness in the faith that is in Christ Jesus."
> 
> In Titus 1:13 and 2:2, the first case soon after a listing of the qualities of overseers (elders), the importance of being "sound in faith" is mentioned. And surely, even if the call to soundness is general, it must then specifically apply to the elders.
> 
> So, the language is different because the descriptions are intended to be strict to Scripture.



Rev. Buchanan,

Thank you for your reply. That was helpful.

Just to further inquire, does this imply that deacons do not have to be sound in their faith? Or that elders have great boldness? How do we differentiate between the two without excluding one from the other?

Just to clarify, I know the distinctions. I guess I'm asking in regards to what qualifies a man to become a deacon; as in, where is the line drawn?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 28, 2017)

It is my sincere belief that there is much overlap between the concepts. By referring to the elders being "sound" he is not saying that it is therefore acceptable for a deacon to be unsound in the faith. Likewise, by saying that deacons ought to have great boldness in the faith Paul is not saying that it is ok for elders not to be bold in the faith. Instead, he's drawing out that aspect of Christian maturity that pertains especially, but not necessarily exclusively, to the demands of the office in question.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 28, 2017)

I would rather ask: why the apostle positively argues that the deacon _in particular _exercises his office better by having boldness? And, what is it about the eldership that calls for soundness _in particular?_

I'm not so interested in asking why the term "boldness" is not mentioned _in particular _when discussing the elder. But see Tit.1:9, where is mentioned his duty to convict the gainsayers.

Recall, the office of deacon is _inside _the office of elder. If there are no deacons, the duties don't disappear--they come back under the duties of the elders and minister. So, the elders' boldness doesn't just get handed off to the deacons when they're around, thus relieving the former of the need for acts of courage.

Returning to my first question, any office bearer should be among the most exemplary Christians of a given congregation. The deacon will be interacting with people, even Christians, at their worst. He needs to be a man of genuine faith capable of a bold exercise of that faith.

What Paul says in 1Tim 3:13 is that in the proper performance of his duties, the deacon will gain *great *boldness of faith. And what often follows the quality labors of deacon in the church, is a call unto him to the office of elder; duties of which his prior service has grown him in preparation. I judge that as an elder, he needs more boldness.

I'm not saying every deacon should eventually be an elder. Not every NCO in the military (not many in fact) is bound to be a commissioned officer in due time.

The "soundness" in faith which Paul describes in connection with the elder is tied to his duty to propagate the faith by "sound" or wholesome teaching. Again note Tit.1:9, where the elder should show aptitude for exhorting in "sound doctrine." The deacon does not have the same teaching requirement. That observation doesn't mean he should not be pursuing greater soundness for himself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Feb 28, 2017)

Contra_Mundum said:


> what often follows the quality labors of deacon in the church, is a call unto him to the office of elder; duties of which his prior service has grown him in preparation




This seems to go off-track from my question, but your statement here seems to imply that the office of deacon is a preparation for elder, I.e. A stepping stone to elder. Note I say "seems to imply", as I'm not actually accusing you of such, since I'm not sure where you're going with this.

For the most part, I like your explanation. It helps tremendously.


----------

